# First failure to feed.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I went shooting today and I had my first failure to feed on my SA 1911. I'm 800 rounds into my Loaded SA and never had a hick up. I wanted to make sure my home defense ammo would work well...and it didn't. It jammed every time. The ammo was .45 ACP HPJ Remington Golden Saber. The round wouldn't feed, even when I pulled on the slide it wouldn't budge. It was in a 10 round Mckirmic shooting star mag. Is it the mag? Has anyone else had this problem? Even in the 7 round mag it doesn't load smoothly. Any advise?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

You could spend a pile of money on reliability work at a gunsmith, or on trying various magazines (I like Wilson mags). Or you could just try different ammo. All the major premium JHPs are about the same in terms of effectiveness; just find one that feeds 100%.

The 1911 design is a century old and works best with the ball ammo that was the only game in town a hundred years ago. This may be your first 1911 hiccup, but it probably won't be the last. Very few 1911s run as reliably as more modern pistols, especially with non-ball ammo.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

try a different brand of hollow point. if none of the major brands work then i would try new mags. i dont think it is the mags though because you said everything else you have put through it shoots just fine.

i have two friends that have glock 23s. one of my buddy's eats everything thrown at it. my other buddy's jams only with speer gold dots. everything thing else goes through it flawless. 

some pistols are just finicky and prefer certain types of ammo.

the important thing is you figured it out before there was a real situation.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a Loaded SA 1911 that would only feed Cor-Bon PowerBall ammo. It would not feed Winchester white box (ball) Remington Golden Saber, Federal Cor-Bon DPX or any other 45ACP ammo I had in my ammo safe. I boxed it up and traded it back where I got it from. I think the problem with mine was stamped on the frame, made in Brazil S.A. 
The feed ramp had horizontal grooves that were catching the nose of the ammo. Probably just needed to be polished, but the factory should have caught that. A friend had the same problem and sent hais pistol back to SA. They returned it with a broken thumb safety. This is why I remidied my problem at the gun show.
Now the only SA I own is a true SA M1 Garand MFG 1945. My 2 cents.


----------

